# New RMV web link on CJIS



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Has any other departments gotten online for this? We wnet online with it today. It is amazing what you can do with it. Getting the license picture now is even better. The partial seraches is even more amazing.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

PJ

What did you have to do to get online? Did they install new equipment? Is this through the RMV or CJIS?


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

The link should already be on your desktop of your main terminal (not available at this time to MDT's). It is taking the them a while to call each dept head rep and set up the first password. We got access a month ago, while another dept down the street just got it earlier this week. 

It is through CJIS, to answer your question.

Remember not to violate any anti-stalking laws once you are on-line! :wink:


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

im the cjis rep for my dept. CJIS will contact the dept rep them they will download the setup to your terminal. Its a 20min phone conversation with a CJIS operator. They teach you over the phone how to use the equiptment then you train your fellow officers. Its also a password protected system like the BOP file


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

I just hope you don't teach people how to spell *equipment*.

Sorry. I told myself I wasn't going to do that. Love Your Big Brother, Dean!

_
Sir, Never Quit, Sir!_


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

God do I miss your stings John Barleycorn. In regards to CJIS yes I have begun to train people and it is an excellant system.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

We got it today, it looks like its going to be so monotored you gotta change your underwear after using it. 

Also they are talking about putting credit history on it. YIKES


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

union1 @ 6/25/2004 6:35:16 PM said:


> Also they are talking about putting credit history on it. YIKES


What's the hell for? I could care less if John Doe can pay his bill's I just want to know that I am actually dealing with John Doe and that he is not a threat to me if i stop him.

What legitimate reason would CJIS have for posting their credit history? :roll:


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

I personaly think Credit History is going too far. I know many departments who dont do very thorough Backgrounds on civilian dispatchers, now they will all have access to my credit history... notta fan of that!


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Credit History is not comfirmed. As of now its a picture Drivers license info and Registration info only. It does not give a WMS check or BOP. Its also a pilot program so there is lots more work to be done.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

The search function works well when all you have is a partial plate.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

ecpd402 @ Sat Jun 26 said:


> Credit History is not comfirmed. As of now its a picture Drivers license info and Registration info only. It does not give a WMS check or BOP. Its also a pilot program so there is lots more work to be done.


Sounds like a typical half-assed project by the state. Roll it out before its done.... lot's of potential glitches... and a headache for PD Computer guys...


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Actually MSP B-6 crusiers has the new CJIS web on thier laptops, its pretty dam kool.


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

Newton has the pics on their laptops also. Nice system.


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

Our dept is going to be running this starting in the next couple weeks. Chief said that it will eventually replace R Screens...so is it going to be monitored like with the BOP? Will the phone be ringing asking if we just checked up on "so and so"?


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

I dont think the phone will ring but, when it comes audit time be prepared to answer why you checkup on certain individuals. I have seen in the past CJIS call to ask why people were BOP under certain codes.


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

Anyone got a color printer hooked up to the CJIS terminal? We still have the dot matrix. The pictures come out ok in B/W.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It's called a beta test 



RPD931 @ Sun 27 Jun said:


> ecpd402 @ Sat Jun 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Credit History is not comfirmed. As of now its a picture Drivers license info and Registration info only. It does not give a WMS check or BOP. Its also a pilot program so there is lots more work to be done.
> ...


----------

